
Facebook: Applications Aren’t Meant to Be Installed - kyro
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/02/facebook-applications-arent-meant-to-be-installed/
======
Tichy
I guess Facebook apps will start nagging users to "really" install them now,
so the problem might only get worse.

